# Looking for a st.croix legend surf rod 12feet



## blackwerewolfen

I am looking for a st.croix legend surf rod 12 feet long,for sale or trade off, I would also if need be accept the 10ft 6in model. I stay in Dade city,thanks LET ME KNOW WHAT U HAVE


----------



## John Smith_inFL

blackwerewolfen said:


> I stay in Dade city


Dade City where? There are several throughout the U.S. I live near Dade City, FL.
and your profile location shows Texas.


----------

